# Your dream team?



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Hey, I was wondering if you guys ever setup any "dream team" bettas that if you had an infinite amount of money you would buy right away. I know I do, especially lately. Thisis my sorority dream team females I found on aquabid.
(sorry for the links, I figured 8 pictures would kind overload the page)
#1
#2
#3
#4
#5
#6
#7
#8

I had to re-read a few to make sure it said female.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm assuming we get to pick 4. I chose #2 the black dragon, #5 the yellow hm (she's gorgeous!!) #6 the super gold dt, #8 the red dt. They're all pretty though. The gold and yellow were my favorites.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

The yellow was my favorite too, the seller actually has a male that matches her perfectly too. But yah you can pick from those or show which ones you would want, I just wanted to show you what I one day will have :roll: probably a good 50 years from now.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Aww, maybe sooner than you think. Start saving up some money and one day you'll get what you want.


----------



## ZanZan (May 18, 2009)

If I wasn't using my iPod for Internet browsing right now, I would totallynppst some links /sad


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Haha


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

oh gosh, there's this betta that I'm trying really hard to get money for. I've already fallen in love with him and I want him SOOOO bad. I just don't know if I'll get the money in time. Heres a pic of him.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

omg, Vikki, he's beautiful!! I hope you can get him.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know I know. I'm trying to get my cousin to buy him and I'll pay him back. He's only on auction for another hour. But I emailed the person and asked them that if no one buys him, to put him back up. Or to keep my email because I really want him. Ugh this is killing me. I want him so freaking bad.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Wow!!!!!


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Wow that beautiful, only$15 too, but I bet the shipping is crazy high.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm so upset, I didn't get him. :-(
I didn't care how much shipping was. I think it was like $15 or something. I would have paid it. He had to be one of the most beautiful bettas I'd ever seen. I really hope they put him back up, because no one bid on him. Ugh, this sucks.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you couldn't get him. Maybe they WILL put him back up or, who knows, maybe you'll see another one that you like as well. He was awfully pretty, though.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know. He was absolutely gorgeous. I sent an email to the people, they posted it. And I'm hoping they read it and either A) hold him for me or B) put him back up so I _at least_ get the chance at him again. If not, I hope I'll be able to fall in love with another black crowntail.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I hope you hear from them. Don't give up hope, you might get him yet. lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol thanks =D


----------



## studioskim3 (Dec 2, 2007)

my dream team would be a tank full of multicolored bettas... boys and girls... and they were all neutered so they don't have babies...  my dream team.... obviously impossible.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow! Thats an awesome looking betta!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

thanks! =D
I'm really hoping I can get him.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

This one sorta looks like the one I saw at petco.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

ha looking at ct males makes me wish I got him all the more! *sigh*


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I know, I love Crowntails now, they're gorgeous!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah and i read that they dont blow out their tales like halfmoons have a tendency to do. Rawr. Im gonna hunt for another plug around here lol.


----------



## dukie1346 (Mar 22, 2009)

Wow Vikki, that's one shocking betta fish!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

fishyinpa, that tourquoise crowntail is absolutely gorgeous!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yesnt isnt it?? lol


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They are all beautiful!!! Vikki I hope you get him!! He is amazing!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks! I'm trying to get my cousin to buy him for me and I'll pay him back. Grr I want him so bad.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

How much is he going for??


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's $15. No bid or anything so I can do the buy it now option. They way I understand it, it's $5 shipping to Atlanta, then I gotta pay the shipping from there. I don't quite understand the shipping part. I emailed him to ask an estimate total. So I'm waiting to see what he says.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Thats not that bad..Tell me what he says..please


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

okay I will. =D


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I think a saw him on the web.... Whats the link to for sure it...?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettasct&1244597080


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Yep!!! Thats him!!! He is awesome!!! I hope you get him...Crossing fingers


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

So gorgeous! Buy him now lol.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm not guaranteed money yet. lol. If I can get my cousin to say yes, then I will. lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Awww...come on cuz...she will pay ya back lol.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I wish I could but him for you!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I've got my fingers crossed. Waiting for him to call me back.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

I am sure he will, and if the auction closes without aa bid he will look at your email...so...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

AHHHHHHHH!!!! I'm getting him! *dances* I'm so freaking excited. My cousin said it will count as my graduation gift. Don't know shipping yet, but it doesn't matter. omg omg omg I'm so happy.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!! Oh, Vikki, I'm so happy for you!!! How exciting!!!! Great news!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thank you so much! And I'm getting my 10 gallon Tuesday so I'll get that set up and ready for him when he comes home. I'm so happy. Now I just gotta think of a name.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh my gosh! Thats awesome! Cant wait till we see piccies of him in his new home.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Oh I've got a quick question. For the 10 gallon I'm diving up to put Fishy and the new arrival in(we're thinking about the name Merlin), uhm, where can I get a divider at?? Do they have them at PetSmart?? And how much do they usually run?? Just trying to get everything done good for the fish. Thanks.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yup petsmart has em. Its always a good idea to QT a new fishy first. Before throwing him in a tank with a resident,cause then if he is sick(hopefully not) then you would have to treat both.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay, well I'm hoping he's not. The seller's feedback is awesome. Like 300 positive feedback and no negative. Every person that left a comment says stuff like "Great condition, perfect fish, healthy fish, healthy/active/strong, etc, etc..." So I'm hoping he's the same. I'm so excited. And believe me I'll have tons of pictures. =D


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Sounds good! Im excited for you.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, you can get dividers at Petsmart or Petco. +1 on the quarrantine advice. Can't wait for piccies of Merlin in his new home!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well what should I do when I quarantine him and for how long? I've never done that. I have Fishy and Blue in two different tanks, both with aquarium salt to see how that does with finrot. Probably gonna get something else soon too. Depends on money.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think really all you need to do is keep him away from other fish for about 2 weeks. You don't have to medicate him or anything.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yeah keep him in another bowl,not with the others. Just to keep an eye on him for any health concerns. If all seems well in two weeks,like DQ said,then you can put him in the divided tank.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Vikki, when will you be getting him?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay thank you guys bunches. I should have him no later than Friday. I'm paying for him on Tuesday, so I'm hoping I'll have him by then.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Well, we'll look forward to friday, then.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

They are found at Petsmart...For like 10$ (thats what I got mine for) I am so excited for you!!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay so, I was looking at shipping costs and it's gonna be $36 just to ship it from atlanta to me. Do you think that they will let me pick the fish up myself? Because it will cost less in gas to pick him up than to pay for shipping. If they let me do that, I may have him sooner than I expected (hopefully).


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Wow. 36 bucks? Maybe try and call them. Since you are in the same state lol. That seems a bit much.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah it's alot. But yeah, I'm gonna see if I can pick him up.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I would definitely look into picking him up.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I can pick him up. =D
But ugh, someone else bid on him. I'm not giving up. I want him, I will pay what I have pay, I'm getting my Merlin, lol.


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Hope so!!!!!!!!! And I would def look into picking him up!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

She said that I can. I only have to pay them a $4 handling fee. So we're just gonna take a mini road trip to get him. lol. I can't wait. I'm taking lots of pictures, so be ready!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

How is the bidding going? Is he yours for sure now?


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

Good! Cant wait to see


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

No not for sure. Doesn't end till like 9:00 tomorrow night. But I'm keeping the bidding going. I'm up to $19 right now. I'm not giving up. I want him. =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

thanks bunches


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Good luck!! This has been exciting to follow!  

I've officially decided I want to purchase another Betta, myself. I found this GORGEOUS male at my Petco nearby... and oh, I was enamored. Even if he's not there still (I got to the store too late tonight! Bawww), they have a very colorful, fantastic selection.  And surprisingly healthy, too!

Here's a sample of the Betta that I fell in love with. This isn't him, but it's pretty much a carbon copy: 









DO WANT!!!! 
I'd have to invest in a large bowl until I can get the 5 gal that I want. That way I can divide it and put him and Tian-Tian into the same tank (after isolation period, of course). 
So excited.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

omg, he's beautiful!!!! Vikki, I just looked at Merlin's pic again and I have to say again how beautiful he is, too!!! It makes me want another one!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol I'm so addicted. But after Merlin, I'm done for awhile(I hope) haha.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay, now he is currently $23.00
Still going after him though.


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

I wish you luck. My dream team are living in their own tanks too. When I get photos of them I'll post them on my profile. ^_^


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ugh, this stupid person keeps out bidding me. I've got a way to get the fish though. He's mine.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Good luck! Hope you get the lil guy!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Thanks me too. I just don't want him to get too expensive.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Yeah, hopefully the other person bidding is not doing it just because... ya know? Hopefully they REALLY want the fish and are not bidding to be funny. I've known some people to bid just to raise the price of something. Again, hope you win!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay I have a quick question, is it okay to keep aquarium salt in their tank all the time, or just to treat stuff? It seems to be working with the finrot. And I'm in this process that when I set the water aside to use in their tanks, that I mix in aquarium salt and water conditioner.


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

I think there's basically two opinions on this from what I've read. Some people swear by using aquarium salt with every change and others only use it when their fish is ill. I think if the fish is reacting well to the salt it wouldn't hurt to keep doing it. I've heard it can prevent alot of illnesses in fish.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I think its just up to you and what you want to do. You can read the pros and cons and decide what you want to do. I used to use it all the time and never had a problem with it.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh i hope you win!! I know on ebay they tend to have a friend or something keep bidding higher to get the highest price they can. Hopefully thats not the case here. Luckily you can save on shipping! LOL good luck

just looked at him...33 bucks now...darn ebunny...


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah I know. But I've got a plan, I'm getting him lol. 
Well I also got some ammonia stuff, just in case that test kit was right.
So I'll be using a few things in the water.
I just want my fish to be happy and healthy.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay this is it!!!
His bidding ends in eight minutes!!
Ahhh I'll let ya'll know!!!!
=D =D


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Glad to see that you won! I bet you can't wait to get him!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I GOT HIM! I GOT HIM! I GOT HIM!
AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!!!!!! I'm so freakin excited!!!
:-D:lol:


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

So I've never done aquabid before...now what happens?? lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

YAY!!!! Im so happy for you...Um i have no idea what now...lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Okay. I have to western union the money tomorrow morning. Unfortunately, they ship on Sunday, so I can pick up the fish on Monday. So no pics till then lol.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!!! I'm so happy for you!! Merlin is yours!!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

=D I'm so happy too lol


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Woohooo


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Okay. I have to western union the money tomorrow morning. Unfortunately, they ship on Sunday, so I can pick up the fish on Monday. So no pics till then lol.


I would highly recommend using paypal if you can.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I can't. =( 
So I gotta do the western union


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

It's a risk doing that, but I understand if that is your only option doing it that way. Good luck!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well I sent the money. Can't wait till Monday to get him. =D


----------



## The Amazonian Trio (May 24, 2009)

^_^ I wish you luck.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay well he got the money. And time is different in Thailand. He's supposed to be shipped Sunday in our time, but technically he's being shipped tonight, because that's Sunday morning in their time. Make sense? lol. I'm so excited. I can't wait. 2 more days! 
We're leaving at 5:30 pm. It takes a while to get there. I should be home and online about 9:30 or so. So be prepared for pictures. =D


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

So Merlin is coming from Thailand and you are picking him up from the transhipper?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

yes yes. Being shipped from Thailand like any time now =D eek!!
And I'm picking him up in Atlanta (well like 15 minutes away from ATL) on Monday.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

He's been shipped!!
=D yay


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

YAY!!! He's on his way!!!!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Oh,yay!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Ahhh!! I'm picking him up TONIGHT!! yay!! I had to take advil pm to help me sleep last night because I was so excited. Wooot!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, it won't be too much longer before you'll be on your way to pick him up. Do you have his tank all set up and ready for him?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

yes I do. And for a female if I get one. lol


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

Can't wait for the pictures!!! "bringing home baby" lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Do you feel like an expectant mother, Vikki? lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

lol yes I do.
But bad news, my cousin forgot all about getting him...so he has no money
But, he gets paid tomorrow. So I'm picking him up tomorrow at 4.
Ugh the suspense is killing me, not really suspense but anticipation. I want Merlin home. lol. So no pictures till tomorrow evening. Ugh.


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

Yay!! Eh whats one more day lol...and yeah get a female betta haha..


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Oh, well, at least you know you're getting him. He'll be home tomorrow! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Was he shipped priority or express


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

?????????????????????????????????????


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm picking him up from the transshipper. He was shipped from Thailand to Atlanta, which was $5. So now I have to go pick him up because I wasn't paying $36 to have him shipped to me when I can just drive.
And yeah, only one more day, plus a female. lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

Where are you getting the female?


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Pet Smart. lol There's a pet smart like 10 minutes away from the place I'm picking Merlin up from, so were gonna stop by there, look at females & light bulbs, then get on the highway right home. I'm so excited.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I got 4 of my bettas from Petsmart.


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

That's cool. I can't wait to see your female!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Planning on breeding?


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

I'm so excited for you!!! Luckily your bf enjoys the bettas! Mine wants to have a whole bunch so he can name them crazy stuff and then never help!!! lol :] 

Can't wait to see Merlin in his new home and your new girl!!!!!!


----------



## TianTian (Apr 14, 2009)

Rooting for ya!  Hope it all works out!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

I'm probably not going to breed, yet. I just had an extra tank, and I wanted a female since I have 3 males. So I'm gonna get one. Then I probably wont get any more for a while. I'm so excited though. I'm leaving in like 3 and a half hours. Yay.


----------



## IonBaller07 (Mar 29, 2009)

Ahh I need the photo contest to hurry up and open before you get it...NOOOOOOOOOO!!!! 

Haha JK good luck.


----------



## dr2b (May 31, 2009)

I can't wait to see them Vikki! I want to see pictures when I get home from work!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Well I'm about to do my hair and makeup, leaving in about a hour. So ya'll will get pictures this evening. I'll post some in a thread, then put the rest in an album. Ahhh I'm so excited. Woop.


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Kay I'm getting ready to go!!! Woohooo!!


----------



## fishyinpa (Dec 25, 2008)

yay!!! have a safe trip.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

The betta photo contest is open now!! Can't wait to see all the beautiful pics everyone will be posting!!!


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Wait is the photo contest in this thread??


----------



## AngelicScars (May 5, 2009)

Vikki81207 said:


> Wait is the photo contest in this thread??


It has it's own section on the main forum page, go check it out! :-D


----------

